# How do we feel about Schleich animals?



## 3*is*magic (Sep 13, 2007)

And by "we" I mean the collective MDC conscience







.

I know, they contain PVC, are made of plastic, are MIC - BUT they are a German company and I am assuming that they conform to EU safety standards, and are therefore a _safer_ choice than some others.

We have a ton of Holztiger animals and a few Ostheimers, too. They're beautiful. I adore them . But my 16 month old is CRAZY about the Schleich cow he has, and the girls think he's pretty cool, too. The wooden animals get some play, but they really prefer the realistic features of the Schleich figures.

So where do you guys stand on Schleich?


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

We have them, tons of them. Ds loves his animals and would not give them up willingly. The PVC makes me uncomfortable, but not enough to toss them out at this point.


----------



## guestmama9972 (Jun 5, 2003)

I like the Schleich animals. My oldest has 7 of the horse figures and my youngest just got a cow and calf. They play with them several times a week. It never dawned on me to consider what they were made of, but I think just knowing they were from Europe made me feel better for some reason.

One night at supper my oldest dd was holding one of the stallions. She informed us that he was a stallion because he had a penis, and that if Paw Paw (my dad) were a horse he would be a stallion, too. My very modest dad happened to be eating dinner with us that night and I could tell he was embarrased to hear the word "penis" at the supper table! Dh and I had a good laugh over the whole thing!


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

My oldest dd has tons of Schleich animals. One year for her birthday its all she wanted, so all she got. I wish they weren't as expensive as they are.. but so far, thats my only complaint! My girls love them.


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

DD, 16 months, has quite a collection of them. She loves them. I love the details. I think they are very well made. I love the nursing horse set









I'm not thrilled with the PVC, but it hasn't been enough for me to consider getting rid of them. We put them on her Christmas list and even put a few in her stocking ourselves. She plays with them EVERY day, often several times a day. Other kids, especially older ones, that come to our house play with them often too. I open these threads with aprehension afraid that someone might say something about them that makes me feel like I have to get rid of them.


----------



## alysonb (Mar 15, 2006)

We love them. They are much more realistic and detailed than other brands and the paint doesn't chip so readily like the cheaper ones.


----------



## cyncyn (Nov 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nature* 
My oldest dd has tons of Schleich animals. One year for her birthday its all she wanted, so all she got. I wish they weren't as expensive as they are.. but so far, thats my only complaint! My girls love them.

They are expensive for a *plastic* toy, but that makes me feel they are safer than say a Dollar Store item. Seems like the company isn't trying to cut corners since they charge more. And I think they are nicely done, with details and realistic colors. Way way better than littlest pet shop for example (though dd likes those too







: I promise only dh buys those for her)


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

My son received a wonderful, big set of them from my parents-in-law for his first Christmas (when he was 10 months old). I made sure to snap several pictures of him with them on Christmas morning (to send to the in-laws) and then I put them away. He's almost 3 now, and he's just started playing with them. We *love* them, but I didn't want him chewing on them--for safety reasons, and because I think they're really cool and I want them to last. When my daughter (13 months) is playing with him and the animals, I just keep an eye on her and redirect her if she starts mouthing them a lot.

So we're careful with them, but we're not getting rid of them. We love them!


----------



## Lingmom (Apr 10, 2007)

We have them too -- my daughter has a lot of the fantasy people and dragons and I like the feel of them. I know people have concerns with different toy materials, but it has never been an issue for me.


----------



## 3*is*magic (Sep 13, 2007)

You guys have made me feel so much better! DS is mad about the cow. He's also obsessed with sheep and ducks. I have a feeling they will be our next purchases. Oh and they make rabbits (my fav animal) and a hutch for them! How cool is that???

OK, now that we've established that I will continue to buy them, any recs on the cheapest sites for them?

Thanks, mamas! You rock!


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

That is ALL ds plays with ( and the similar Safari Ltd. and Papo versions). We have farm animals, dinosaurs, prehistoric mammals, dragons. . . . I'm embarassed, but we might have 100 of them. They are all he has wanted for the last few years and I do think they are nice toys that allow kids to play imaginatively. I haven't found any cheap sites, they are generally the same price everywhere.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

I like 'em. My kids do too.


----------



## lovesdaffodils (Jul 11, 2007)

We love them here too!


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

We have a few of them here too, and we think they are pretty neat. I love the details! My son used to make the elephant get nursies from the cow.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

I've been considering buying these. Are there similar alternatives?


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

I think they are one of those toys, like playmobile, lego, etc., that encourage lots of creative open-ended play. We love them and older dtr. loves the new fairy line.


----------



## 2GR8KIDS (Jan 17, 2005)

Love 'em. (Well, personally I love Ostheimer wooden animals but DD definitely prefers her Schleich animals!)


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

My daughter loves them. Still.


----------



## tinasquirrel (Jul 10, 2006)

We love them too. We have accumulated a lot over the years. The boys really like how realistic they are. We have mostly farm animals and wild animals/sea animals. I don't particularly care for the knights/people figures. I haven't found those to be as durable. (Or maybe I'm thinking of those Papo ones, but the swords and such are always breaking off.) We've never had any problems with the animals chipping or breaking. Also, they are solid and can be immersed in water, which I like, especially when we are playing with the big whales and sharks in the bathtub!

In any case, I tend to buy them at Ridge Road Station. They usually have a free shipping over $35 deal on Schleich and a great selection, and good prices.


----------



## 3*is*magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinasquirrel* 

In any case, I tend to buy them at Ridge Road Station. They usually have a free shipping over $35 deal on Schleich and a great selection, and good prices.

I did some online searching, and I think they do have the best prices. I am hoping one of my sisters buys DD the bunnies and hutch for her birthday, but if not, they might have to be a Valentine's day gift







.

I also saw them at Target tonight, but the selection wasn't huge. I *think* my Michael's might sell them as well - I might have to take a trip there tomorrow to check it out...


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Great question. One I've been wondering. I feel better. Guess what DS is getting for his birthday?


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Look! Growing up watching The Smurfs as a kid....I was excited to see this!

http://www.target.com/Schleich-Smurf...chleich&page=1


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

My son got a jump start on his collection for his 2nd birthday. He's gonna be four next week and his collection has grown. We love them. I'll give them an 8 out 10 stars because they are made in China. If the were made in the USA Id rate them a 10.


----------



## lauradbg (Oct 5, 2004)

We all love them here. My kids have a huge collection, because every time my parents visit they bring one for each kid. My kids play with them a lot.


----------



## cyrusmama (Oct 17, 2004)

We love them too...I mean ds does







they are so cute and realistic. He has enjoyed them a lot more than his wooden ones and the FP little people animals he had. I was just telling dh we might thinking about getting him some Easter-y spring ones for his basket this year


----------



## gwen's mom (Aug 1, 2003)

Love them here too...the best prices I have found have been at Stewart Toys
http://www.stewarttoys.com/c=rqL8iv8...words=schleich


----------



## eckmannl (Nov 9, 2004)

The prices here are pretty good, too.
http://www.reallygreattoys.com/CategoryList.aspx?id=45


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Very interesting, will check those out.

My DD is only 2, not as old as the kids in this particular forum, but her Schleich animals are her favorite toy and have been for about a year. Her imaginative play is terrific with them, and she can use them in many places, situations and props. They also get a lot of bathtime use.

It's interesting to see that she may get many more YEARS of use out of them.

My mom also bought her some cheaper animals once, but she obviously prefers the quality of the Schleich much better, and choose them over others.


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

DS LOVES his animals, dinosaurs and prehistoric stuff from both Schleich and Papo, the Papo animals I think are good but not as good as Schleich and I'm not so keen on the Papo figures but the kids really LOVE playing with them, I'd say we don't really need any other toys along with the lego, ello and cars!!!


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm a bit late to this thread, but I just have to chime in that we *love* our Schleich figures. We have some dragons and also some real animals. DS #1 and DD both play with them. The animals get high marks from me because they look so realistic, and they appear to be to scale.


----------



## 3*is*magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, since I started this thread, our collection has already grown







. The kids just love them, and I love that all the MDC mamas are on board with them and that they're about 1/3 of the price of a single Holztiger animal. Don't get me wrong, the Holztiger ones are beautiful and I love them, but the kids seem to strongly prefer the Schleich ones.

I think I might place an order from Ridge Road Station tonight - I can't pass uup the free shipping on $35+.

Thanks, Mamas!


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

My kids love these animals! While I know that they are MIC and PVC there isn't any thing else that I have found that compares to the quality of these toys. I have never found one *Broken *With messed up paint *Or one of lesser quality EVER! That to me is pricelsess. My kids are Hard on toys, so I look for quality and these have quality and detail and are just perfect! Careful you don't step on them- they REALLY hurt! lol


----------

